
Show HN: Shoperr - AkioTamaki
http://c.shoperr.com
======
AkioTamaki
Shoperr is the startup I've been working on for the past few months. Today I'd
love to show you all our platform and get some feedback.

It's no-code, quick and is meant to make affiliate marketing accessible, and
to give creators of all sizes an opportunity to monetize their content.

If you liked what you see please consider supporting us on PH:

[https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/shoperr](https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/shoperr)

